
Delete All Your Apps - duck
https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/j5zap3/delete-all-your-apps
======
masonic
And if you have apps that are _non removable_ bloatware, like Facebook app
family on the GS6, you can still do a Disable and a Force Stop.

